# Stairway to Heaven - Nature Aquarium



## Janf (1 Oct 2014)

Hi.

"Stairway to Heaven" is going to be the reborn of my passion for this hobby. At the same time this was the way I found to keep alive the spirit of someone I cared about but unfortunately passed away. At these hard times only family and friends can help you move on with love and friendship. All this project will be dedicated to my family and specially to someone that is no longer between us.
Aquascaping was always one of my passions and for that reason I think I should spend more time keeping my "peaces of heaven" on the right track. In this project I choose to keep all the substrates and some rocks from my previous layout and I'm really confident about it.
At this time there is lot of work to do since the big area for plants isn't planted yet. So I'll be receptive to your ideas!
I really hope that you enjoy and participate as much as possible. I can only say that I'll do my best to keep it interesting.
Before all the details, I would like to thank Luís Alves from Ecoarium for helping me and have the patience to listen my ideas. No doubt he deserves the best of luck in is new project.


*SETUP*

*Name: *
Stairway to Heaven

*Setup*:
4 September, 2014

*Dimensions:*
90x40x50 cm (180 L)

*Lights*:
LED Set (65W) - DIY

*Heater:*
None

*Filter:*
JBL CristalProfi e901
Water Pump (300 l/h)

*Substrates: *
ELOS Terra Zero
ELOS Bottom Mineral
ADA New Amazonia

*Fertilization:*
Eco-grow+ - Macros (EI)
Eco-grow+ - Micros (EI)

*CO2 System: *
WaterPlant - Bottle (1800g)
WaterPlant - Solenoid Valve
WaterPlant - Bubble Counter
WaterPlant - CO2 Reactor

*Hardscape: *
Rocks from mountains
Wood from mountains

*Flora:*
_Alternanthera rosaefolia mini
Cryptocorine undulatus green
Cyperus helferi
Echinodorus tenellus
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hygrophila lancea
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia glandulosa
Pogostemon helferi
Ranunculus inundatus
Staurogyne repens
Staurogyne sp. porto velho
Vallisneria nana_

*Fauna:*
_Ancistrus sp.
Caridina japonica
Paracheirodon innesi
_



 
Hardscape on 23rd August 2014



 



 



 



 



 
8 Days after setup


24 Days after setup

Hope you like it! Any question just ask.


Regards,
André


----------



## Dantrasy (1 Oct 2014)

Awesome dw and scape.


----------



## Janf (1 Oct 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> Awesome dw and scape.


Thanks mate! Keep following


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (1 Oct 2014)

Awesome wood. I like your hardscape.
The only thing... Don't you think that upper long horizontal branch is too long?


----------



## Janf (5 Oct 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Awesome wood. I like your hardscape.
> The only thing... Don't you think that upper long horizontal branch is too long?


Thank you! Hmmm... I like it the way it is. Besides I have some ideas to use that branch with some stem plants or mosses 

Regards,
André

Hi there.
After the water change I did last friday I decided to take some photos just to keep you updated about the project. I'll be waiting for your feedback 

29 Days after setup...

























Hope you like it! Keep following 


Regards,
André


----------



## Janf (12 Oct 2014)

Hi.

I have some more photo to share with you guys. This week I replaced the Staurogyne porto velho, which was totally melted, for Rotala indica and Hygrophila rosae australis. All the rest keeps growing up healthy and beautifully!













Give me your feedback please 



Regards,
André


----------



## Janf (13 Oct 2014)

Hi!

i'm not totally convinced about Echinodorus tenellus. Although I really like it is size is beyond what I think is right for that position. It was my first experience whit this plant but this way it's impossible to keep it. I'm thinking about adding some more red color (maybe more Alternanhtera rosaefolia mini) and replace Echinodorus for Montecarlo.

I'll keep you updated 

Regards,
André


----------



## The_Iceman (13 Oct 2014)

I really like the texture of your Wood...Looks really good under water!

But I think the branch on the upper right is getting to much Focus...
Pehaps a nice Background plant in the mid-part of the tank will get you a Little bit of stability and depth...
Just an idea 

Like the selection of plants so far... looking good


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Oct 2014)

Janf said:


> i'm not totally convinced about Echinodorus tenellus.



Have you considered to use dwarf hair grass instead? Like eleocharis sp. mini from Tropica. It should provide you lower carpet, while still make a smooth impression, IMO.


----------



## Janf (14 Oct 2014)

The_Iceman said:


> I really like the texture of your Wood...Looks really good under water!
> 
> But I think the branch on the upper right is getting to much Focus...
> Pehaps a nice Background plant in the mid-part of the tank will get you a Little bit of stability and depth...
> ...


Thanks mate! I agree with you... I'm going to add some moss/riccia on that upper branch. Besides that I'll add some Limnophila Hippuridoides (not sure yet) to the background 

Keep following!



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Have you considered to use dwarf hair grass instead? Like eleocharis sp. mini from Tropica. It should provide you lower carpet, while still make a smooth impression, IMO.


Yes, but I'm a bit afraid of using it because I used parvula on my previous layout and algae start growing between grass. besides I want to try another plant 
Thanks for the idea!


Regards,
André


----------



## Janf (19 Oct 2014)

Hi.

At this moment, the layout has some plants that I intend to take out like Echinodorus tenellus, Ludwigia glandulosa or Hygropila rosae australis. It doens't mean I'm going to take it for sure but those plants were planted just to fulfil empty areas for a short period of time. Tenellus is out for sure to be replaced for montecarlo most likely. But Hemianthus micranthemoides is growing horizontally and maybe it could make an excellent carpet. I need help to decide 

Hope you like it!










Regards,
André


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Oct 2014)

Unreal fantastic colors and texture of the wood!


----------



## Janf (19 Oct 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Unreal fantastic colors and texture of the wood!


The wood is pretty cool, isn't it? 
Thanks mate!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Oct 2014)

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3lly (20 Oct 2014)

Beautiful tank! Subscribing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janf (27 Oct 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> Beautiful tank! Subscribing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sk3lly!

Regards,
André


----------



## Janf (27 Oct 2014)

Hi.

Last weekend I replaced Hygrophila rosae australis and Ludwigia glandulosa for Alternanthera rosaefolia mini and some more Rotala indica on the background. Next weekend I'll probably change the carpet plant. Echinodorus tenellus is getting to big for that position and ofr that reason it's going to be out of the layout.

Hope you enjoy!





Regards,
André


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Oct 2014)

Yep, tenellus is quite big. Don't you try to trim it?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Janf (28 Oct 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Yep, tenellus is quite big. Don't you try to trim it?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I was not sure about trimming tenellus like I do with other plants... Yesterday I found a video from Tropica where they trim tenellus without any special trick.
But I'm already decided about tenellus, I don't want it on the front of the layout 

Regards,
André


----------



## Vivian Andrew (30 Oct 2014)

Beautiful tank, waiting for updates


----------



## Janf (10 Nov 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> Beautiful tank, waiting for updates


Thanks Andrew! I'll post a video very soon


----------



## Janf (10 Nov 2014)

Hi.

These last few weeks have been crazy! So many adventures and new projects... I'l share them with you as soon as I can. I'm sure you are going to love it 
For now I have a video of "Stairway to Heaven" where you can see the modification I did on the front of the layout. Hope you like it!



Regards,
André


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2014)

Hi Janf, Stunning


----------



## Janf (12 Nov 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Janf, Stunning


Thanks mate!
Keep following 

Regards,
André


----------



## Vivian Andrew (12 Nov 2014)

Nice video Andre


----------



## Janf (13 Nov 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> Nice video Andre


I try to do my best 
Thank you!


----------



## Janf (17 Nov 2014)

Hi.

At this moment, everything keeps growing and calm. This week I got 5 Yunnanilus sp."rosy" to help controlling algae.
I have some photos for you... Hope you like them 


















Regards,
André


----------



## The_Iceman (17 Nov 2014)

Stunning pics!

Keep it coming! Looking great so far!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Janf (17 Nov 2014)

The_Iceman said:


> Stunning pics!
> 
> Keep it coming! Looking great so far!
> 
> ...



Thanks 
I'm dying to see the result the carpet completed! Keep following 

Cheers,
André


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Nov 2014)

Janf great looking tank. Can the hygro pinat be tied to wood in a similar way to an anubias or does it need its roots planted? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janf (18 Nov 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> Janf great looking tank. Can the hygro pinat be tied to wood in a similar way to an anubias or does it need its roots planted? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! Yes, it can 
Any stem plant can grow that way however you need to keep fertilizing your aquarium so the plant has the nutrients needed do grow. Hygro pinnatifida is definitely one of the best plants to grow this way because of its horizontal spread.

Regards,
André


----------



## Sk3lly (18 Nov 2014)

Janf said:


> Thank you! Yes, it can
> Any stem plant can grow that way however you need to keep fertilizing your aquarium so the plant has the nutrients needed do grow. Hygro pinnatifida is definitely one of the best plants to grow this way because of its horizontal spread.
> 
> Regards,
> André


Ah nice i may use it on the vertical arm of my driftwood up to the water level. Maybe even up and out of the water if it can be emersed?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janf (19 Nov 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> Ah nice i may use it on the vertical arm of my driftwood up to the water level. Maybe even up and out of the water if it can be emersed??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly 
Yes, you can do it for sure! Hygro it's a very nice plant to tie to wood... You will notice that


----------



## KarthikC (21 Nov 2014)

Lovely tank. I like the way you have used the wood.  waiting for more updates.

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Janf (24 Nov 2014)

KarthikC said:


> Lovely tank. I like the way you have used the wood.  waiting for more updates.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Karthik


Thanks KarthikC!
They'll come soon!

Regards,
André


----------



## Janf (14 Dec 2014)

Hi!
This project has been amazing and one of the most challenging I had so far. Everything is healthy and growing welI which is awesome however I've noticed some algae a few days ago. For now is not a big dead to take care of them but... is warning that something may not be right.
The carpet still growing as well and is almost completed!
Let you some pics of Stairway to Heaven 




 



 



 



 



 

Regards,
André Ferreira


----------



## ADA (14 Dec 2014)

That's looking great


----------



## abrooks12376 (14 Dec 2014)

Simply stunning.. that ar pops of the hc carpet.. just... wow...


----------



## Janf (15 Dec 2014)

ADA said:


> That's looking great


Thank you! 



abrooks12376 said:


> Simply stunning.. that ar pops of the hc carpet.. just... wow...


Thanks  It's a monte carlo carpet. This plants is awesome, no doubt!

Recards,
André


----------



## Vivian Andrew (18 Dec 2014)

Your tank looks beautiful, how about some bushy background plants


----------



## Janf (26 Dec 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> Your tank looks beautiful, how about some bushy background plants


Thank you Vivian! 
Unfortunately I have no more space on the background  Bigger aquarium? ahaha

Regards,
André


----------



## Janf (26 Dec 2014)

How about a video? 



Enjoy!

Regards,
André


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Dec 2014)

Superb


----------



## Vivian Andrew (28 Dec 2014)

Nice video, your tank looks stunning now


----------



## Janf (28 Dec 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Superb


Thanks 


Vivian Andrew said:


> Nice video, your tank looks stunning now


Thank you! I'll keep doing my best to improve this project 

Another pic for you guys!




 

Regards,
André


----------



## Vivian Andrew (2 Jan 2015)

Great but you need to add more fish there


----------

